# 44 is it too old to emigrate and have a great life



## janespiteri (Jul 29, 2010)

I have just turned 44 (Student Finance Manager Local Council) and husband 46 (Plumber) with family in Bunbury outside Perth, just got back from visiting him and had a wonderful time. Job situation in UK for both of us is very bad I am being made redundant from the council and plumbers are struggling. We have enough point to emigrate but am concerned that we have left it too late to have a good life in Australia. After paying off everything we owe and leave our kids some money to support them a bit through university and hopefully they will follow us we would only have £40k to bring with us. Have we left it too late and do we have enough money. Brother will support and we can stay with him initally. please give me you thoughts. Jane


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jane, 

Welcome to the forum. 

You mentioned that you have enough points - the priority for visas are sponsored (employer and state) first and the rest later and some of the visas have an age limit of 45. You want to have a realistic idea of timelines because if you are not sponsored then it can take a while due to fairly recent changes. 

40K GBP is more than some come over here with so it depends on what sort of lifestyle you want and how much you'll be earning here - assuming you get a job here. I don't know what the job situation is like in Bunbury so I can't help you here. 

I like Bunbury too - it was on our short list but in the end we felt it was too far away from the main population areas. We like to go to seminars and Perth is often left out and internal flights are quite expensive.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## janespiteri (Jul 29, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks Karen
My brother would be sponsoring us so we'd better get on with it as soon as possible as we would not be the countries priority. We thought the same about Bunbury that it was too isolated but it is growing so fast but I think as a city girl we would like to live about an hour away from Perth but Bunbury is where we will be supported the most to begin with and not having my children there as they are at uni it would be nice to have people around us. Although we felt that every Australian we meet were extremely friendly - England is not like that anymore. Thanks for your advice.



kaz101 said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

janespiteri said:


> I have just turned 44 (Student Finance Manager Local Council) and husband 46 (Plumber) with family in Bunbury outside Perth, just got back from visiting him and had a wonderful time. Job situation in UK for both of us is very bad I am being made redundant from the council and plumbers are struggling. We have enough point to emigrate but am concerned that we have left it too late to have a good life in Australia. After paying off everything we owe and leave our kids some money to support them a bit through university and hopefully they will follow us we would only have £40k to bring with us. Have we left it too late and do we have enough money. Brother will support and we can stay with him initally. please give me you thoughts. Jane


Hi Jane,

You say you have enough points, but you don't mention what type of visa you believe you qualify for. Could you please tell us your breakdown of points?

From my perspective, I don't think you would qualify for a skilled migration visa. First, your husband is over 45, so he cannot be the primary applicant, therefore you cannot use his occupation for the 60 points on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL). Also, I don't see your occupation on the SOL either, unless I am mistaken:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf

Regards,

Mat


----------

